# Fisher EZV on a Jeep?



## EHoward19 (Jan 20, 2015)

Any body else consider running the new Fisher EZV on their Jeep?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Its a pretty heavy plow - a lot of 1/2 tons dont even fall into the recommended weight range


----------



## EHoward19 (Jan 20, 2015)

Looks like its about 550lbs, compared to my usual 7'6 sd at about 490lbs plus the steel cutting edge and back drag id say weight is comparable.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

My bad - I went back and ran the match and some Wranglers do fall in the recommended range for both the SD and the EZ-V


----------

